# Fishing Reels



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

What type of fishing reel do you use a 'majority' of the time when you fish? 

Now if you like to share comments here's some additional questions:

1)Why do you prefer this choice of reel?

2)What reel would you like to learn how to use?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Use spinning, baitcasting, and fly reels equally. 

Rarely use spincasting reels; once in awhile when using some vintage outfit.

I would like to improve my casting, cast left-handed, with my large levelwinds when fishing big rivers and salt water.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Old made in France Mitchell 300's . Have an obsession with them. Am 65 yrs old. still have the Mitchell 300 my Pop's gave me for my 12 birthday. And have purchased 11 more over the years. Wife has one. both my boys have one, and have given each one of my grandsons theirs. Tryed a bunch of others. Just keep fallen back on "Mitchells"


----------



## jsfano (Jun 23, 2010)

Spinning for me because its all I know for now. Just bought my first fly rod last weekend so that would be the next for me to learn and hopefully be successful with. In the future I want to pick up on the bait cast.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I upgraded to an Avet SX to use for trolling on down riggers. It is a fantastic reel. I like it for the lever drag system that makes it easy to use with downriggers, oversize handle, low gear ratio, and line capacity. I used to use a Shimano Symetre 4000 RD (rear drag) that I use frequently for anything that isn't downrigging.

If I'm out on the salt water, I use a Shimano Calcutta 700BSV or a Penn 704/704Z. Occasionally I'll use a Penn 710.

I guess I would probably have to get a little better with a fly reel. 

But, I'm kind of a "reel-o-phile."


----------



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm learning how to use the baitcasting reel, I can't cast near the distance I can with a spinning reel and am self taught. I'd like some coaching on the baitcasting. The spinning I use is a Shimano that casts super far.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> Old made in France Mitchell 300's . Have an obsession with them. Am 65 yrs old. still have the Mitchell 300 my Pop's gave me for my 12 birthday. And have purchased 11 more over the years. Wife has one. both my boys have one, and have given each one of my grandsons theirs. Tryed a bunch of others. Just keep fallen back on "Mitchells"


I used a 300 for many years. It finally wore out and I switched to Shimano.

I do have a brand new in the plastic box with all the paper work and spare spool, late 60's Mitchell 300.
It has never been spooled.
I wonder what it is worth?


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I didn't see this as one of the options, but it works great for me!

http://www.amazon.com/Fogo-Rocket-Rod-C ... B000CCEVGU


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I just got a Pflueger Medalist spinning reel about a month ago and I _love_ it. Best reel I've ever had. Currently trying to find a rod worthy of it.

I've thought about baitcasting, but the whole bird's nest thing spooks me off, plus I don't know if I'd see the benefits. Does anyone over the age of 12 use a spincasting reel?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I use Shimano spinning reels.... just always have and they're durable and smooth, which is all I need. I was told by my ex father in law that if I could get to where I could stand back and cast into a coffee can, then thats all the accuracy I needed. They just have worked so well that I've not ever had the need to keep more than a couple spinning reels spooled up. I thought I'd get cute with a baitcaster for bass and catfish but just never really got good with it so I went back to my spinning reel. My ex father in law was one of the best fishermen I know and he actually rolled with one of the old Zebco 300 reels. Watched him catch a lot of stream trout with just that old spincaster. I've been told I should pick up a fly rod and reel but there is such a negative stigma attached to that kind of fishing for me that I'll never take it up. I would like to learn to be really good with a baitcaster but I'm pretty set in my ways so that'll probably never happen either.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

All of my full sized poles are outfitted with the Mitchell 300's, my ultralight is a Shakespear. I learned to fish using spinning reels and have had no desire to change. I watch my oldest use his spincast and spend time undoing the backlashes occationally. I keep fishing while he stresses out.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Shimano spinning, pfluger baitcaster, pfluger and orvis mid-arbor fly reels are the ones I use most.

Still got it out for us fly fishermen RR? Never is a long time. I find that choosing the right tool for the situation, be it a baitcaster with heavy line for bass in cover and big baits, spin cast for light jigs, or a fly rod for most moving water and small lake trout situations. Why limit yourself? You sound like a highschool kid who is afraid to listen to the wrong type of music because your friends might think you're a dork.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Shimano spinning, pfluger baitcaster, pfluger and orvis mid-arbor fly reels are the ones I use most.
> 
> Still got it out for us fly fishermen RR? Never is a long time. You sound like a highschool kid who is afraid to listen to the wrong type of music because your friends might think you're a dork.


Thankfully what folks like you think of me is the least of my concerns ScottyP. Never is a long time.... and its time I'll spend catching fish with a spinning reel. 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

75% of my fishing is done with spinning reels. 25% is done with baitcasters. The reason being is all winter is use spinning and most of the spring and late fall. Only about april through august am i using baitcasters for kokes, bass, wipers, and tigers. I would prefer to use baitcasters all the time but it doesn't work for lite tackle very well. I do however own more baitcasters than spinning reels. About 3-1. I also started using level-winds for sturgeon and it has made a world of difference. 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Spinning reel 75% of the time and fly reel/rod the other 25%.

The Shimano Stradic rocks!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Mostly I use spinning reels, for ice, lures, bait and snagging stuff. Once a month I'll flip that same fly I have had on my fly rod for two years. Two or three times a month in the summer I'll use a Penn trolling reel. 

Shimano, Diawa, Quantum....but I really like and use the little Abu Garcia the most.


----------



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone use a bait caster reel with a twitch bar?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Rarely use spincasting reels; once in awhile when using some vintage outfit.

I would like to improve my casting, cast left-handed, with my large levelwinds when fishing big rivers and salt water.
__________________
Christian Louboutin Sale
Christian Louboutin Shoes
Discount Christian Louboutin


----------

